# Router (D-Link or TP-Link or Belkin)



## akashbothra (Feb 2, 2013)

I want a router within Rs.1600 but confused between D-Link, TP-Link and Belkin. I Have one Dell Vostro Laptop and one assembled PC. I use local broadband internet connection with speed of 512kb. I also want to buy a wireless card for my pc. Please give your suggestions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2013)

all three are good, id suggest you go for the one for which you get the better service
My pref : TP link

PS: make sure that router supports DD-WRT firmware.. its an awesome piece of custom  software that lets you do a whole bunch of stuff that would be normally impossible (like OCing to increase range, Downloading without PC turned on etc)


----------

